# Metamorphosed axolotl in the uk.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone ever seen metamorphosed axolotl's in the UK.Any every been oftered for sale in the uk.And is it a 'old wives tale' that it can be done by decreasing water leaval of over a long period of time.Or is a metamorphosed axolotl more likly genetic oddball that crop up time to time ?.Reason i ask is i wouldn't mine a pair or so of metamorphosed axolotl coz there available in Albino,leucistic,Golden albino,Black.And would prefer them land dwellers rather than Aquatic.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Anyone ever seen in the UK.Any every been oftered for sale.And is it a 'old wise tale' that it can be dose by decreasing water leaval over a long period of time.A metamorphosed axolotl more likly genetic oddball that crop time to time ?.Reason i ask is i wouldn't mine a pair or so of metamorphosed axolotl coz there available in Albino,leucistic,Golden albino,Black.And would prefer them land dwellers rather than Aquatic.


 
I mentioned this only the other night to my OH who said I've either got mixed up or thinking of something else.

I found this link - not sure if it's of any use?

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

I'm sure I heard about this years ago, turning into a salamander. When kept without water or reduced water... then it turns into a salamander.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

im studying exotics at college and was told by my tutor that axolotls dont metamorphose into the salamander because of the lack of the thyroxine hormone produced by the thyroid gland....i suppose if thyroxine is added to the water then the axolotls will take to land lol..


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone once told me that adding iodine could cause transformation


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah, i heard that high iodine levels induce them into metamorphesis


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

I herd they can and somtime do of their own acord but very rear. I also herd that if they do they dont last long.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

On rare occasions an axolotl will 'morph'.. There is a lovely lady on this forum that has one very special 'morphed ' axolotl. Its not advised to force this as it tends to prove fatal. 
If you don't want an axolotl...how about looking for a tiger salamander ..this is probably the closest relative.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone on this forum has one forgot there name now though, might have been freakygecko :S


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah you can do it though hormones and and iodine I believe. I know someone who used to work in an aquarium who currently has some.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

While all the above methods of making an axy morph are probably true - many people are neglecting one thing...

the cause of them morphing is EXTREME stress. Once morphed - they very rarely live long.

Get a salamander and leave poor axys in the water : victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> While all the above methods of making an axy morph are probably true - many people are neglecting one thing...
> 
> the cause of them morphing is EXTREME stress. Once morphed - they very rarely live long.
> 
> Get a salamander and leave poor axys in the water : victory:


I agree, but this guy has had them for a fair while, since leaving the aquarium, around 4-5years ago as far as I'm led to believe, I believe he got them, or worked on them with a keeper at Chester Zoo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> While all the above methods of making an axy morph are probably true - many people are neglecting one thing...
> 
> the cause of them morphing is EXTREME stress. Once morphed - they very rarely live long.
> 
> Get a salamander and leave poor axys in the water : victory:


I wasn't planing on putting any through stress.I was just asking for info about them morphing with humans help.Being it's soming they can't really cope with i won't be going there.So the only chance i have of getting a morphed axolotl is if mother nature dose it off her own back.And i'm not likly to get one as is a very rare thing to happen.And if somone had it happen to them there unlikly to sell.

I like fire salamanders there seem to be couple body patterns.What there avridge price tag.


----------

